# Enerdel cells, anyone?



## anachlores (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been looking into elithions 2p12s enerdel NMC battery packs. Price wise, it's about the same $/Ah/V ($0.43 for low draw "energy" enerdel vs ~$0.41 for 100Ah calb) and they come in a nice block and what-not.

There is a lot of well deserved lifepo4 love, and I think we know that lifepo4 has a pretty impressive lifetime. Does anyone have numbers on NMC lifespan? Batteryuniversity (for what it's worth) has NMC expectancy worse than lifepo4, but I'd like to get a feel for that in real world usage. Would it be plain stupid to go with NMC when lifepo4 has a proven track record?

I contacted both elithion and their retailer evolvelectric last night so I should get more details, but has anyone outside elithion used the enerdel packs? Do the evolvelectric packs have the BMS included, if they do, it's a steal at $616/pack...

-edit-
just got an email, basically the evolveletric cells are the -.5 or -1 cells with slightly lower capacity (factory seconds) and they should have the BMS already installed. It might cost a little more/pack with the BMS boards so I'll wait till I hear from evolve.


----------



## anachlores (Sep 8, 2012)

Link to "energy" enerdel spec sheet. The near-linear discharge curve is kinda neat, and if we trust their numbers, the cycle-lifetime seems to be close to 3000 at ~75-80% DOD and that's being pretty abusive at 0% DOD.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

anachlores said:


> I've been looking into elithions 2p12s enerdel NMC battery packs......


Hi anach,

Here is a snip from an article on EnerDel which I saved entitled: 



> *A More Detailed Look at a Prismatic Li-ion Cell and Pack Manufacturing Process*
> _23 February 2010_
> by Bill Cooke


Unfortunately I did not save my source but you can search for it as well as I can. It says: 




> In January, EnerDel hosted a group of journalists at its Indiana facilities and provided a plant tour showcasing its cell manufacturing and pack assembly processes. EnerDel believes its Hague Road plant is the first, and as yet at this time only, plant capable of achieving high volume production of transportation-grade, lithium ion cells within the US.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


It would appear that the EnerDel chemistry is LMO not NMC. The EnerDel website describes it as "Hard Carbon Mixed Oxide". 

They are great cells in my opinion and they have a well engineered package solution.

Ref: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/enerdel-battery-modules-86089.html 


Regards,

major


----------



## anachlores (Sep 8, 2012)

I got that they are NMC off of page 2 of this,  but you're right about the hard-carbon.

I did a search earlier, and it seems like only you and elithion have any experience with them. The full capacity cells will give you a bit of sticker shock, but if I was going to buy them right now, $616 per module is great.

It's so hard to keep from grabbing them all now and letting them sit in my garage for a few years.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

anachlores said:


> I got that they are NMC off of page 2 of this,  but you're right about the hard-carbon.
> 
> I did a search earlier, and it seems like only you and elithion have any experience with them. The full capacity cells will give you a bit of sticker shock, but if I was going to buy them right now, $616 per module is great.
> 
> It's so hard to keep from grabbing them all now and letting them sit in my garage for a few years.


I guess I'd trust your reference more than the one I posted. It is newer and appears to be an EnerDel release.

LMO; NMC? Doesn't make much difference to me.


----------

